# trailer mounted log loader



## kkottemann (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody here build thier own trailer mounted log loader? You know...like a mini loader powered by a small gas engine.....I know there are several places that sell them, but I am interested in piecing one togather myself...already have several trailers that would work.


----------



## Newguy777 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing some too. I notice alot are made over sea's. Some are made here in NY but are very pricey. I would like to have one on my dump trailer someday soon. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## M.R. (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah! Been collecting some of the parts & pieces for a few years now.
Need it & can use it, but getting it to the front of the line of these --
'Some Day type Projects' :monkey: & enough of these for two or three lifetimes...

http://www.blueoxequipment.com/


Have a few engineering type sites, etc..other places bookmarked in needed??


----------



## AlaskanLogger (Jan 1, 2010)

kkottemann said:


> Anybody here build thier own trailer mounted log loader? You know...like a mini loader powered by a small gas engine.....I know there are several places that sell them, but I am interested in piecing one togather myself...already have several trailers that would work.



I saw a dandy on ebay a couple months ago- it sold for $2,000.00
Had a Briggs and Straton 10 HP and full rotate grapple.


----------



## ithica (Jan 5, 2010)

I know of 1 Canadian company, RAD tech , the company that built mine ,

Here's the link they sell the loaders seperate from the trailers (I think)

http://www.radtechnologies.ca/client/page3b.asp?page=36&clef=3&clef2=3

I've beaten the hell out of mine and she still works great !


----------

